# Help needed



## PsychoZX (Jun 21, 2006)

I am having some trouble getting my system to work. I have a Audiobahn A8000v amp and a Audiobahn AW1006T woofer (I know Audiobahn isn't real popular on these boards). If I hardly turn up my amp at all it starts clipping and the power light on it starts to dim when the bass hits. Also when the bass hits the voltmeter on the amp drops from about 13.1 to about 12.3-12.5. I tried the woofer on a friends amp and it worked fine so I know the woofer is not bad. I also know that I have it wired up properly for a 2 ohm load. I also took the amp into a local car audio shop and they tested it and said it was working fine. They said that the amp is probably not getting enough power in my car and that I need to get a higher output alternator. Any truth to that?


----------



## PhiSigBlunt (Jun 21, 2006)

Before getting a higher output alternator, I would think about getting a cap, a 1 or 2 farad capacitor should do the trick. Also make sure that you have a circuit breaker set up right off of the battery between the terminal and the power wire from the amp.


----------



## PsychoZX (Jun 21, 2006)

I have also noticed that if I don't have my AC on then the amp reads about 13.6v instead of 13.1 and I can turn it up higher before it distorts. I will try getting a cap. What size should I get? 2 farad?


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

You answered your own question. You're driving the amp into severe clipping....STOP!
Adding alternators and capacitors will not change the fact that the amp is clipping. Amplifiers do not clip by themselves, it requires a human.
If your system is no loud enough, consider more drivers and perhaps a bigger amp. It's better to get "loud" with displacement rather than excessive "gain".


----------



## PsychoZX (Jun 21, 2006)

JLTD said:


> You answered your own question. You're driving the amp into severe clipping....STOP!
> Adding alternators and capacitors will not change the fact that the amp is clipping. Amplifiers do not clip by themselves, it requires a human.
> If your system is no loud enough, consider more drivers and perhaps a bigger amp. It's better to get "loud" with displacement rather than excessive "gain".



I think you are misunderstanding me. I am not getting the amp very loud at all before it starts clipping. Not as in the system isnt loud enough for me as in there is something wrong with it. I can't turn the amp up more than about 10% of its volume before it starts to distort.


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

thats because of your amp. amps are rated on their power output. your amp might be rated @300x2rms, or even higher, but that doesn't mean your getting that much power. what you need is clean power, that is the power that lets you have the sound without distortion. i have a alpine v series amp in my sentra, and it is only 150x2, my friend has a sony explode rated at 1200 watts total power, and my stereo stomps his. this is because i have more clean power to deliver. audiobahn amps aren't that bad, but there not that good either. i think you need to upgrade your amp, try an alpine, mtx, or kicker amp. try to stay from audiovox, audiobahn, sony, there not that good. remember, you want an amplifier, not a watt-i-fier. there is a difference.


----------



## PsychoZX (Jun 21, 2006)

04se-r said:


> thats because of your amp.


No its not. The amp works fine in a friends car.


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

i read it wrong. if its clipping, try getting your radio tested, and make sure there are no loose connections from the amp wires. also, you might want to try hooking up a better battery, like a optima. i don't think its your alternator, because you didn't say that your lights were dimming or anything along thoses lines. if everything checks out ok, i would suggest a cap.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

NO U DONT NEED A CAP!!!!!!

turn your gain all the way down thats probably your problem( u shouldn't have to turn it passed 1\4 of the way up

second do the big 3 before getting a battery and a ho alty

and never use your bass boost knob!!!!!


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

dflw 99 is right. i didn't say turn down your gain/bass boost knob because i figured you already tried that. if you turn down the bass knob, or gain, and still have the problem, you are going to need a cap, battery, or alternator.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

so did u find out the problem


----------

